# Source of thin (1/2") lumber?



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know a good on-line source of maple (or other hardwood) in ½" size except outrageously expensive Rockler? I am looking for something suitable for drawer sides.

Thanks!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

It would probably be helpful for anyone with advise to know where you are located unless you only want to purchase via the internet or mail order.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I am located in Southern Arizona


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Woodworkers source in Tempe, AZ.

Toll free: 800-423-2450
Three stores in Arizona:
Hours: Monday-Saturday 8am-5pm
18115 N. Black Canyon Hwy
Phoenix, AZ 85023
602-504-1931 645 W. Elliot Rd.
Tempe, AZ 85284
480-355-5090 3441 S. Palo Verde
Tucson, AZ 85713
520-745-8301

Awesome to deal with, wish I were closer they always have some great deals in store!

Bob G.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have seen sellers that specialize in thin and bookmatched on Ebay.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I recently used Woodworkers Source for online purchases of 1/2" thick cherry. The shipment was wrapped tightly in corrugated wrap then wrapped in plastic. All pieces (6 - 5"x8') arrived in perfect condition. In addition, there was very little face work required. Check them out online also - http://www.woodworkerssource.com - they have different sale items every month.


----------



## Freddie24 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello guys,

I am a newbie here and I am happy to subscribe here on this site for I find interesting people here who loves woodworking,thanks!

Regards,

Freddie
finishing sander


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You could try Woodcraft.com They are in Tucson and Chandler.


----------



## KeithStephens (Dec 5, 2008)

Vicktor, we stock Hard Maple and Red Oak in 1/2" thickness and have 1/2' melamine. Visit a store, Tucson may be the most convenient, to purchase and for a small charge we will plane any wood to your desired thickness.

Thanks for the fine comments.

Keith Stephens, President
Woodworkers Source


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

My home depot has 1/2" Aspen that looks nice for drawer sides, is very workable, and reasonably cheap.


----------



## The_Dude (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of the larger wood suppliers will stock 1/2" material just for drawer sides. Usually oak, maple or birch plywood.


----------

